

Ask HN: does playing the "social media game" help you when starting a startup? - gilbr

Just a thought I was making to myself.<p>I noticed that some of my friends who also want to be entrepreneur are playing what I call the "social media game" very hard. Which means they're tweeting quite intensively, they follow "important" people, trying to answer some of their question so they can get noticed etc.<p>I'm just wondering if this is a massive waste of time, or does it actually help ? To me it seems all fluff and makes me want to open my IDE and start typing code so I'm actually building something. Am I the only one having this behaviour ? Should I adapt ?
======
fezzl
Twitter accounts for a substantial portion of our traffic and sign ups. Social
media marketing _feels_ fluffy, but it does help to generate awareness at the
very least. Do your customers use Twitter/Facebook? If they do, it seems like
a good opportunity to try to engage and understand them better.

